# Actual difference between Shimano SPD cleats?



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

I searched but didn't find anything worth reading. So Shimano has the SH-51, SH-52, and SH-56 SPD cleats. I know some are "single" and some are "multi" release, but what's the actual difference? I've looked at all my shoes that have SPD cleats and I have a mix, but don't notice much of a difference in how they work. 

I want the ones that are the hardest to release, meaning it really takes a conscious effort to get them unclipped. Single release seems the most likely, but maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

you are correct, single release cleats release only by moving your ankle sideways, so they are the "hardest"....

as the name says, the multirelease cleats allow release in other positions, even by lifting your ankle hard.... I find them good for starting on clips, but prefer the single release in general


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

SH-51's had, for a short time, 2 versions, one with a fat tab & one with a skinny tab, now only fat tab's are left for all shimano pedals (float type).

SH-55 were a "multi" release (skinny tab) & SH-56 "multi" release fat tab, as 'rearviewmirror' has said. These have a 'M' stamped on it & are normally sliver in colour.

These tend to be more trouble than good as the can come out when you don't want them too...& IMO should be avoided.

K


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

I rely on being clipped in to control my bike off of jumps/drops/etc., that said, I like the single-release cleats because I can set them w/low tension and I don't pop out unwanted. The multi-release cleats have to be set w/high tension to keep you from popping out when you pull up when you are spinning or are wiggling around. I like singles cause there are fewer surprises.

Singles...YAY !!


----------

